# Current Mice



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Pregnant Champagne Doe









Self Blacks Paired









Broken Satin Buck









Buck









Choc Self Doe









Pregnant Argente









Silver Buck









Broken Champagne Buck









Broken Champagne Buck









BEW Buck









Strange little doe, not sure what she is??









Not sure her colour??









PEW Doe









Doe









Doe









Abby









Doe









Same doe as above, what colour is this??


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That doe at the bottom is a broken black tan. 
I LOVE the 'hereford' mouse you have, as well as those blacks! Such a deep midnight black!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Is the hereford the 4th pic down? the buck 
The blacks, the buck is a show type but the doe isn't, but she's got good potential I think


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Those are some cute mousies you have there!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Love the silver buck!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

maisymouse said:


> Not sure her colour??


She's a Red mouse Maisy


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

What lovely mice you have - and what super photos of them!
I wouldn't mind mouse-knapping several .....


----------

